# Raupen ???



## jarro (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
seit einigen Jahre beobachte ich, dass sich an den Blättern meiner __ Iris Raupen zuschaffen machen. sie sind etwa zwischen 0,5 und 3 cm lang, sind weiss (hell) mit einem schwarzen kopf. meine Iris sieht so sehr rampuniert aus. werde die Tage auch nochmal Fotos einstellen. 
Kann mir trotzdem jemand sagen wo die Raupen herkommen und ob es der Iris schadet ????

Gruss Jarro


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Raupen ???*

Hi.

Das sind sicher diese hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17184


Die hatte ich letztes Jahr auch, dieses Jahr habe ich noch keine gesehen.
Einfach in den Teich schmeißen. Gibt ein gutes Fischfutter ab. Meinen Sonnenbarschen hats letztes Jahr geschmeckt!


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Raupen ???*

Servus Ingo

Könnte die Larve der Iris Blattwespe (Rhadinoceraea micans) sein.

Bild
Bild-Quelle


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Raupen ???*

Hallo Ingo,

__ Iris werden auch vom __ Seerosenzünsler befallen. Das ist ein weißlicher Kleinschmetterling (also eine Motte). Wenn Du Seerosen im Teich hast, dann findest Du daran garantiert auch die Frasspuren. Es gibt ein biologisches Mittel dagegen, Bacillus thuringensis. Du bekommst es z.B. von Neudorff. Wenn die Raupen die Dauerformen dieses Bacillus beim Fressen aufnehmen, sterben sie daran.


----------



## HaMaKi (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raupen ???*

buäääh 
habe die Viecher heute auch auf meinen __ Iris bzw. __ Kalmus?-Pflanzen entdeckt...

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich mich die letzten beiden Tage über die gezackten Ränder der Pflanzen gewundert habe, sah ich heute morgen nun zum ersten Mal die Verursacher:
   

und Nahaufnahme in schlechter Qualität (bebend vor Frust) :evil
 

Wie ich den älteren Threads dazu entnehmen kann, sind das wohl Raupen, die dann von den Geschädigten abgepflückt und den Fischen als Futter gegeben wurden.

Dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen:
- wir haben keine Fische -> vertilgen __ Rückenschwimmer und ein __ Teichfrosch diese Raupen ebenfalls oder macht es keinen Sinn sie in's Wasser zu werfen?
- wenn wir denn alle abgepflückt haben (hoffentlich übersehen wir nix); sind dann noch Eier o.Ä. vorhanden und wie findet man diese?

Wäre schön, wenn wir das Problem nachhaltig beseitigen könnten ohne eine neue Dauerbeschäftigung daraus machen zu müssen und alle entsprechenden Pflanzen zu riskieren (da hock' ich lieber am Teich und schau den anderen Tieren zu).

Es wäre toll, wenn ihr mir Tips und Hilfestellungen geben könntet.

Knatschigen Gruß  Marita


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raupen ???*

rh Liebe Marita,

Eier können noch nicht vorhanden sein, weil die Raupen ja noch Raupen sind und nicht das Endergebnis. Es kann durchaus sein, das Rückschwimmer sie nehmen. Die nehmen ja auch Kaulquäppchen. Sammeln und reinwerfen, bevor sie alles aufgefressen haben. 

Ich hab die Biester jedes Jahr auf meiner __ Iris sibirica :evil


----------



## HaMaKi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raupen ???*

Danke Christine für die aufmunternden Worte 

habe vorhin alle Raupen Stück für Stück abgepiddelt (Mann, waren das viele) und entsorgt (die __ Rückenschwimmer postierten sich, nachdem einer in's Wasser geflutscht war, schon einmal ein wenig unterhalb der jeweiligen Pflanze auf). Da ich mir nicht sicher war, ob sie die Raupen wirklich alle vertilgen, habe ich den Rest noch in den Gulli gekippt (ich hoffe, das war ok :?)

Hab' ja gerne Tiere zu Besuch; freue mich dennoch  über die Abwesenheit dieser Raupen.

Gruß Marita


----------



## elkop (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raupen ???*

oho! da bekomme ich ja richtig bammel! habe voriges jahr eine __ iris sibirica erstanden, die gerade ansetzt, zu ersten mal zu blühen. bin ganz happy da drüber. hoffentlich verschonen sie diese raupen. brrrrr.


----------



## waterman (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Raupen ???*

Hallo zusammen,
meine __ Schwertlilien sind auch befallen.
Habe gestern 50 Stück an meine beiden __ Sonnenbarsche verfüttert. Die sind zwar eher Shrimps oder Regenwürmer gewöhnt. Aber mit dier Zeit haben beide bemerkt, dass die Raupern auch schmecken. 
Die Kois mochten die Raupen aber nicht. 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## HaMaKi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Raupen ???*

Oh je, noch mehr 'Betroffene' 

Ich kann nur Positives vermelden: seit dem 1. gründlichen Absammeln vor knapp 1 Woche sind (bisher) kaum noch welche wieder aufgetaucht.

Da ich eh täglich am Teich rum'lungere (gibt ja irgendwie immer was zu tun und/oder zu gucken ), habe ich jetzt ein paar Mal einige einzelne Rest-Exemplare entfernen müssen; ansonsten sind die Pflanzen momentan wieder raupenfrei!

@ Christine
Danke für die schnelle Hilfe 

Gruß Marita


----------



## Thomy67 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Raupen ???*

hallo mitbetroffene  
danke für die tips..
meine kois streiten sich schon wer wohl mehr von den biestern erwischt,
bin ich froh sind die so gefrässig sind  (die koi's meine ich) 

hab nur an 2 schwertlielien den befall festgestellt,
werde morgen mal genauer gucken.....

gruss Thomy


----------



## Ernie (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Raupen ???*

wenn jemnad noch Raupen als Fischfutter sucht, 
kann ich gerne aushelfen einfach ne kurz PN und 
ich sammel ab und schicke zu 

Gruss als auch geschädigte von Ernie:smoki


----------



## Thomy67 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Raupen ???*

hallöchen  

hab nur noch vereinzelte Raupen entdeckt... :smoki
ist den schon Verpuppzeit 

2 hab ich noch entfernt gestern und hoff es bleibt so..  :beeten

was ich mich Frage: schwimmen die Ficher zu den Pflanzen
oder kommen die mit dem Schiff  rüber 
wäre noch interessant zu erfahren falls sich jemand intensiver damit
beschäfftigt hätte 

LG
Thomy


----------



## Thomy67 (19. Juni 2009)

*Raupen zum 2 x*

der andere Raupen dialog wurde geschlossen warum weiss ich nicht...

hallöchen

hab nur noch vereinzelte Raupen entdeckt... :smoki
ist den schon Verpuppzeit 

2 hab ich noch entfernt gestern und hoff es bleibt so.. :beeten

was ich mich Frage: schwimmen die Ficher zu den Pflanzen
oder kommen die mit dem Schiff   rüber  
wäre noch interessant zu erfahren falls sich jemand intensiver damit
beschäfftigt hätte 

LG
Thomy


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Raupen zum 2 x*

Hallo Thomy,

die Raupen schwimmen nicht zu den Pflanzen. Aber ihre Mütter __ fliegen zu den jeweiligen Futterpflanzen und legen ihre Eier dort ab. Dann entwickeln sich die kleinen Fresssäcke, bis sie so groß sind, dass wir sie sehen.

Und ja, es ist Verpuppzeit. Ich habe von den Gespinstmotten Puppen gefunden, die wurden auch dankbar von den Fischis angenommen. Heute gab es dann noch eine Ladung schwarze Blattläuse - auch lecker!


----------



## Thomy67 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Raupen ???*

Hallo Christine  

danke fürs verschieben

klar __ fliegen deren Mütter die Pflanzen an... warum bin ich nicht selbst draufgekommen ? 

aber fragen ist einfacher als zu studieren 

von den Läusen sind die Pflanzen noch verschohnt :beeten

so von mir aus kann nun ein Schloss an dieses Thema 

LG  Thomy


----------

